# What would you do if you were anxiety-free?



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd finish my psychology degree and my certificate in web development. I'd also strike up conversations with all kinds of people and hopefully expand my circle of friends.

What would you do?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

pretty much the same thing. Oh, and put my plan for world domination into action. 

My hands are registered weapons. I have pretty much the same problem with my feet. I can cut a grapefruit in half, drop one half on the floor, and by just using my highly trained, finely honed stomping skills, step on said half at just the right angle that the juice will hit anyone in the eye, wherever they may be standing. That, my friend, is real pain. 

Without SA, I would reveal this skill much more often. 

Only joking. I'd just be much more me, I guess, and I'd find out what that is much more easily, and certainly faster.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I would go to the doctor and demand a diagnosis for my medical problems that have never been fully addressed!
If everything was fine....
I would charge into earning my license!
I would charge into attending the College of Notre Dame of MD!
I would charge into studying abroad in New Zealand for a semester!
I would explore romantic possibilities!
I would take a self defense class!
I would get certified in CPR and first aid!
I would take a watercolors course!

I'd just be more awesome than I already am.  I'm already trying to do those things. My pacing would just be different.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

have more sex


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

The Strong Silent Type said:


> have more sex


Haha ^


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Probably nothing right now. I'd just feel a lot better sitting here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd get out more often than I do now but I doubt my life would really change a whole lot.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd just be glad that I don't worry about going out and talking to people anymore. 

I want to experience freedom


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Travel around Europe
Start a business 
Take vocal lessons
Go out and take more pictures
Have an amazing social life
Go clubbing again
Have the motivation to reach my goals of getting a job and my own place.


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Without SA, I'd probably waste my life into society's obscurity. 

Pretty ironic, huh? If that's the right word.


----------



## StayStrong (Sep 30, 2009)

Fulfill my highest potential!

SA is a downer like no other..


----------



## patricia (Sep 10, 2009)

id go clothes shopping in all the shops that i feel intimidated in wouldnt it be lovely waking up in the morning and not stressing about what has to be done in the day one day hopefully


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Go to university
Travel the world
Talk to guys and hopefully get a boyfriend
Take driving lessons 
Get a job


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Attempt to get a girlfriend. Attempt to create a new social life. Maybe take a few lessons in surfing.


----------



## NewDayErDay (Oct 6, 2009)

Try to get laid ASAP.


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd go out more and try a lot of new things, get more friends and talk more, go back to school, go to do dancing classes, help other people.


----------



## emofree (Sep 14, 2009)

what would I do if i were anxiety-free is going out on a beach relaxed and feel the breeze of a clean air and celebrate ... I feel like celebrating right now ... singing to the tune of celebrate good times come on .... aw ....


----------



## mallard (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd join some study groups, so I could make friends and practice my language.

I'd throw a party. 

And... eventually land the job of my dreams.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Pretty much everything that I'm already doing but at a much faster pace, ie go to college full time instead of part time etc. 
And most importantly I'd go out and live life, go to see concerts, go to events, strike up interesting conversations with strangers, travel etc.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Go to the bars and hit on every girl I see.


----------



## Torque (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd go back to college and get myself some qualifications, go on dates with women, talk to more people, make new friends and hopefully have the time of my life.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd be at the dock, waiting for the fleet to come in.

Only joking. I'd be telling everyone off.


----------



## metalgirl (Oct 26, 2009)

this might sound horrible, but i'm gonna say it anyway...
i'd probably leave my boyfriend of 2yrs. 
don't get me wrong, i do love him so much... but i dont feel we're perfect for eachother. as much as i care about him, i know i'm not completely satisfied in our relationship. sometimes i think the only reason i've stuck around is because its been so long... and because i enjoy having such a close companionship with someone... and because he is the first bf i've ever had and i think i'm afraid to be alone and afraid that because of my SA i might not find another guy that i can learn to be comfortable with before he gets bored of my nervous, quiet behavior.
i wish i could break free and be confident on my own!


----------



## LStambaugh85 (Oct 27, 2009)

Finish my degree and join a dance class.


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

Go back to the swing dance classes I was taking (I loved learning the moves and drilling them until I had them just so, then social dancing would start and I would fall into myself anytime I tried to ask a lady to dance)

Take an MMA fight (at this point I'm not scared of the fight itself, I've had the **** kicked out of me, it's telling my coach I want to do it, being the center of attention for 6+ weeks and then performing in front of a couple hundred people)

Compete again in BJJ (competed twice on the local and regional level, want to move up to the IBBJF level at next years Pans and Mundials, been almost a year since I last competed and that was at the white belt level, now a blue belt who is scared ****less of what people might say if I didn't perform like I do in the gym)

Change my haircut

Call my friends and ask them to do things

Get laid (hopefully)

Not need alcohol to be social


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

join a band and play some gigs
travel
go to more events where there's tons of people like sporting events and concerts 
go on more dates
talk to strangers more especially good looking ladies
go to school without worry of being overwhelmed
probably some other stuff too.


----------



## Maaila (Nov 2, 2009)

go to new places alone
go to the hairdressers (its been a while)
go to dancing lessons
go to meet up groups
try a lot, lot harder to find a job
I guess I know what I have to do...:afr


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd be pretty freakin awesome and love life every single day. Without inhibitions I'd be living life and just going for it. Probably be running through alot of fine females (lol) and just living for the moment. 

Believe me on this.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Join the army for 20 years atleast, and either continue or retire.


----------



## rustyshackleford (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd probably try to make lots of new friends, and get out more in general. I would flirt a lot more and hopefully have some type of a relationship.



metalgirl said:


> this might sound horrible, but i'm gonna say it anyway...
> i'd probably leave my boyfriend of 2yrs.
> don't get me wrong, i do love him so much... but i dont feel we're perfect for eachother. as much as i care about him, i know i'm not completely satisfied in our relationship. sometimes i think the only reason i've stuck around is because its been so long... and because i enjoy having such a close companionship with someone... and because he is the first bf i've ever had and i think i'm afraid to be alone and afraid that because of my SA i might not find another guy that i can learn to be comfortable with before he gets bored of my nervous, quiet behavior.
> i wish i could break free and be confident on my own!


I remember feeling like that. I would be angry when people would say that first relationships never work out, and that it's probably for the best. Now I believe it to be true, at least in my case. It's easy to get comfortable and not want to rock the boat, but if you're pretty sure it isn't working for you, I'd say you should consider ending it. Often these comfortable but unhappy relationships end up with someone cheating. That's what happened in my case, and it happened to a few other friends who were in similar situations.


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

i would go to university for sure. i would have the guts to try out becoming an elementary teacher like i've always wanted to do or maybe i'd even attempt a degree in fine arts, something i've been secretly dreaming of recently..  i would also do volunteer work, because i often feel like it but never feel courageous enough:b lastly, i would allow myself to joke around more with others. cuz sometimes my shyness makes me all serious but i'm not really like that at heart:b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

finish my education


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Date (obviously with sex involved  ) have a friend or two who live in the same town as me. Be able to give presentations and participate in seminars without having a stroke. You know, stuff like that.


----------



## Half Asleep (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd accost people in the street and ask them philosophical questions.


----------



## X JO (Nov 17, 2009)

Go to glastonbury


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd have lots of friends
I'd be living my dream...Acting & doing Hip-Hop
I'd be having fun & Living my life to it's fullest.


----------



## sweetcakes (Nov 24, 2009)

go to the doctor, as i havent gone to a hospital in 3 years
get a job
travel somewhere anywhere even if it were to the next town 
learn to drive
exercise, go running in the mornings
so i'd be like a total different person lol


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I would do naked cartwheels down the street while screaming "YAHOOOOOOO!!!"


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would throw a brick through all of my ex's windows.


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

I think if I were anxiety free, I'd be dangerous because it suffocates my life but it's not who I am, I'm a fierce adventure warrior thing inside.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd probably catch a few STDs and child-support payments.

_(It's probably a good thing I've got anxiety...just need to work on tuning it down, rather than turning it off.)_


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

live!!!!!


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Champion some great cause that would drastically change our nation and possibly the world!!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Get married, get a job, drive more often, travel, live independent of my family, publicly speak for apologetics/theology, go places by myself, have friends, and so on and so forth..........I guess that could be summed up in the aforementioned word: "live"


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

Be somebody


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd join a writer's group, go to concerts and talk to the people there, walk up to women I'm interested in, have conversations when a stranger starts one up, have the same sense of humor offline that I'm capable online.


----------



## daisyduke07 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ha! Anything and everything!


----------



## sean7phil (Jul 6, 2009)

*Here is an Article on Visualizing What You Would Do if you Didn't Have Social Anxiety*

.
.
*Here is an Article on Visualizing What You Would Do if you Didn't Have Social Anxiety--* *How Dream Work Reduces Social Anxiety*

I have personally found it to be really helpful.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I wouldn't be the same person, so I really have no idea what I would do.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Actually have friends at college
Keep my work study job
Attend club meetings
Speak up in class
Dance in public
Find a boyfriend who cares about me


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I would go to a party and dance my *** off.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Get into trouble.


----------



## ness1246 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll be more happy
I would smile more
I would greet strangers
I'll go out more
Have as many friends as i can
I'll volunteer more
I'll be more active in church and with family functions
I'll become a teachers pet
I'll always raise my hand and answer question and volunteer in class room discussions.


----------



## Stargirl09 (Dec 14, 2009)

What a great thread Sierra!

Being anxiety free would be a license to do so much, I'd wake up everyday excited and I'd focus 100% on anything without distractions, things like my current job would be kissed goodbye and replaced with a top notch job, maybe for the local newspaper I once got an interview for but bottled out of (my mum was so dissapointed).

The only reason I'd go in for a better job first is so I could begin raking in that cash for surgery, make-up and other fakery then I'd get a bevy of friends (although that wasn't my first wish, I don't miss not having friends that much) but friends make you look more attractive cos they show you being positive.

So I'd get the surgery, the clothes and whatever else-accessories etc.

After all that I'd make a b-line for a sexy police officer, my God I'd have non-stop sex with all of them if I could. He He!!!!!!!:lol

What if we're all anxiety free we just don't realise cos we avoid those kind of situations?


----------



## Stargirl09 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sean7phil

I'm speechless, that article was enlightening and SO, SO true. I felt like crying when I read more articles.

"Life defined by the limits of social anxiety is a life of emotional an spiritual poverty that puts us out of touch with our desires"

I have never, in all my life living with S.A ever read anything more relevant that spoke to me like that one page, thats the voice of an S.A sufferer and it means alot.

The notion of 'daring to dream' is also too true, how many of us think imagining winning the lottery and what we'd spend it on is ike drinking saltwater when you're thirsty?

I once read in an occult magazine that imagining yourself wealthy could make it happen but with no further instruction besides 'imagine wealth' I lit some dark green candles, my imagination revealed a fragile self-perception, stalled by imagining bad things happening! I thought my mind would work with me but even in my dreams some vicious thought would enter or from the back of my mind a voice would critically say 'this will never happen' so when I opened my eyes I didn't expect much.

Over those few days though I developed a wealth consciousness, I began to believe wealth was imminent and although I'm not usually material, had to resist planning what to buy. I did get a call from a careers advisor soon after (who had previously taken me off their books as I didn't claim benefits), I deferred the first appointment due to weather, the next is on the 15th Jan and hopefully I'll land a job but maybe wishful thinking had a hand in that?

For years I daydreamed that I was someone else, I lost my true identity through that but perhaps Dream Work is the key to figuring out what I want as I have drifted so far away from my original destiny that it's time to centre myself again.

Thanks for the link. I would recommend good luck charms and spells to people also if you believe in the kind of thing.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

The funniest thing is - that I don't actually think anything in my life would change if I was to be anxiety-free, except that I'd probably have more friends. I mean, I'd still go to medical school, participate in different sports, go to school and all that...My biggest anxiety-trigger is not actually talking to people, doing presentation, etc - but more like...getting close to people on a friendship level. I just don't trust anyone...or maybe, I'm just not confident enough in myself entering this so called "new territory" that is friendship... probably because I have had so little experience in this area lately (which, when I think about it is pretty irrational of myself to feel ...)


----------



## Jenna542 (Jan 12, 2010)

Change my major to something better


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd quit my job (I only keep because I'm too scared/destroyed to get another), then go travelling alone across Asia for a few months. Probably go live in some temples and stuff to get perspective.

When I get back, I'd probably start a band, and then start thinking about where I want to go. With a couple of years left before turning 30, I think I'd pretty much still be able to do whatever I wanted.

****, just reading what I wrote almost put me in a fantasy world of how good life could be... then my heart sank because I know it's not going to happen right-now.


----------



## FX4 (Apr 24, 2009)

Anxiety free eh?.......For starters put more into my job ........gently bow out of my current relationship.......get my pilots licsense ......quit my current job and find a job as a pilot!:clap


----------



## ionre24 (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know if we would actually do all these things if we had been born without anxiety. But since we were, we are able to appreciate anxiety-free life a lot more. So if we can overcome it, we will have much more meaningful lives than we otherwise would.
But anyway, if I was anxiety-free, I would date and probably have a girlfriend. I would get a good job. I would have a lot more friends and I would be friendly with everyone, including strangers.


----------



## CoriDory (Jul 29, 2009)

drop my relationship with klonopin
date men i've been too intimidated to date
be more career focused
if I were to try to move forward despite the sa at this point:
have a healthier relationship w/klonopin
keep taking those baby steps I need to work/career wise somewhere
learn to slowly let my guard down


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I would still have depression and be a loner.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I would be dating a lot of pretty and interesting women, I would have a vibrant social life, and I would have a nationally syndicated radio talk show.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

man sounds too good to be true.


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Dec 18, 2008)

Lincolnradiocat said:


> I would be dating a lot of pretty and interesting women, I would have a vibrant social life, and I would have a nationally syndicated radio talk show.


I second this.


----------



## bfree15 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would hopefully find a group of really good friends and actually enjoy having a social life. 
Start dating. 
Train to become a Physiotherapist as I intended to do when I was younger and more naïve. 
Try to raise the awareness of Social Anxiety Disorder so I can help people out of a similar situation as I use to be in.

As if any of that's every really going to happen but we can all dream can't we.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Theres not really much anxiety keeps me from anymore. I'm accomplishing a lot and am on a steady path towards all my goals. Not having anxiety would make some things easier, but theres no way in hell I'm going to let SA (or anything else) stop me from living life and getting to where I want to be.


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

first off, go to the clubs and dance with the ladies not worrying about how I should dance, and over analyzing every single thing so I don't look like a doof (which in turn, wellp, makes me look like a doof)....thats the biggest thing cuz successfully doing that and getting a number would ultimately show me "Holy crap, I am actually a decent looking guy! WOOHOO!" Thus improving my self confidence and how I look at myself by an awesome amount


----------



## snapples (Feb 11, 2010)

I never thought about this... such an exciting thought. lol

I'd be ultra ambitious in getting _the_ job... I'd climb that ladder so high despite lacking credentials because I know what I'm capable of abilities/dedication-wise. :teeth ... though I obtained that confidence through the circumstances surrounding my debilitation. I think our current conditions allows us to harness a certain quality about us that we wouldn't have obtained otherwise. Or even be an entrepreneur.

I'd also be waay done with my education... I'd be traveling a lot... travels are the best when mingling with the locals.


----------



## Benji90 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd be more social, hopefully get a girl and be more ambitious with meeting new friends and mingling with different social groups......meh one day :roll


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

go to university, go clubbing, move out, get a good job, get lai..., try make some freinds


----------



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

I'd be more forward and take every opportunity i get given by the balls instead of being so damn avoidant! Argh!


----------



## zakzor (Sep 19, 2009)

FX4 said:


> ......quit my current job and find a job as a pilot!:clap


yep thats what I'd do


----------



## shimmer1221 (Feb 18, 2010)

wow that would be awesome! I would become a social butterfly and get into an awesome job and rock it!


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Get my high school, get a job, a place, my license/car and date some girls!


----------

